# Male rides...how do you protect your "guy's"



## drafts4ever

Title basically explains it. 
My guy will ride once in a while with me but is only open to walking. He says it's the only gait where he doesn't get knocked around. I put my trainers really comfy western saddle on Caleigh and he said it only saved his "boys" a little bit. A canter is preferred over the trot if he's going for anything faster than a walk however he's not confident to try it off the lunge line. 

He is rather stubborn though. He wears loose fitting jeans and loose boxer shorts under them. He can't wear tight fitted underwear or jeans because he feels tied in and claustrophobic. Should I buy a really soft seat saver? Or an athletic cup? haha. He said he'd be more willing to ride if he didn't get smashed around so much. :shock:


----------



## rum4

I ride in jeans and wear boxers but not the loose baggy type. I have no problems with my "boys" and we do rides up to 6 hours......so don't know what to tell you there


----------



## BWolters

Note to be rude or what not, maybe he needs to learn to balance him self better. Get better position in the saddle etc also maybe post in a trot?


----------



## Trails

That's why I learned to post at the trot


----------



## GreyRay

BWolters said:


> Note to be rude or what not, maybe he needs to learn to balance him self better. Get better position in the saddle etc also maybe post in a trot?


This! If a guy is uncomfortable it is because of his position. He needs to sit correctly. And tighter undies will probably help, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SailorGriz

I have the same problem when wearing loose fitting jeans--and all my insulated winter jeans are loose fitting as I've lost a lot of weight since buying them. I solved it with compression boxers similar to those worn by many athletes. I got them at an athletic sports store. 

The problem I suffered wasn't the result of getting pounded into the saddle so a more comfy saddle wouldn't have made any difference. My problem was the general jouncing and bouncing--exactly the same problem marathon runners and many other types of athletes suffer if they participate in sports that cause the body to bounce around alot.

As far as I know the only solution is to bind 'em up close to the body with close fitting clothing so they don't bounce around so much.

Does your guy ever go to the gym? Wear a swimming suit? If so, he wears something to prevent bouncing abuse to his manhood. He needs to wear something similar when riding.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Although my BF doesn't ride....he works out four times a week. He normally just wore regular boxer-breifs to the gym....until he bought a pair of underwear specifically for athletes. He LOVED them. He got them at Wal-Mart. They are even sweat wicking! _


----------



## SailorGriz

Another option I'm considering trying this summer is spandex bicycling shorts, worn as underwear. I used to wear them for cycling back when I was doing century rides and they are REALLY supportive! As I progress to faster riding and/or rougher trails I may give them a try.


----------



## BWolters

I just rode for 4 hours in jeans and boxers, everything is still intact and does not hurt, like I said look at position and does the saddle REALLY fit him? Cause I had a saddle once that no matter my position... OUCH!


----------



## churumbeque

I think it would be less of a problem for younger males as the older ones sag a bit more. LOL


----------



## BWolters

HAHAHAH WOW, Im 24 so Im good


----------



## churumbeque

BWolters said:


> HAHAHAH WOW, Im 24 so Im good


Yeah I just looked at your profile to see how young you are. Wait till you get older. I always wondered why they sell funny card with women's saggy boobs but not a man's saggy ahem's. Seems women always get made fun of but not men. Must be men working at halmark


----------



## BWolters

Ill stock up in Duck Tape


----------



## CelticAngel

Am I the only woman giggling madly at this thread? =-)

That said, it's no different really then a woman wearing a sports bra while riding. It's always going to be more comfortable to 'tighten' things up a bit...even if you are struggling with position in the saddle. Most of the male riders I know use the sports briefs and properly fitting riding jeans and don't have issues. =-)


----------



## Kano32

CelticAngel said:


> Am I the only woman giggling madly at this thread? =-)
> 
> That said, it's no different really then a woman wearing a sports bra while riding. It's always going to be more comfortable to 'tighten' things up a bit...even if you are struggling with position in the saddle. Most of the male riders I know use the sports briefs and properly fitting riding jeans and don't have issues. =-)


No, i'm struggling to supress the laughter to but agree with the second paragraph as well:lol:


----------



## Gizmo

Lol. If no one else is giggling then they have no humor. This is really funny. My boyfriend rode once and we went on about a hour and a half trail ride. I asked him after if he was sore or hurt anywhere and he said he was fine. He wears boxer briefs. Those are kinda tight kinda loose maybe he would feel less trapped in those and they will keep everything "held in" better. lol


----------



## SailorGriz

The ladies may be giggling but the gents should be laughing out loud as the ladies try to tactfully discuss this subject! 

But, tact be danged! If a guy (or a gal) is uncomfortable in the saddle and folks on the forum can help, well, we should discuss it like adults. 

(OK, now I'm REALLY laughing!) ;-)


----------



## drafts4ever

That's a lot to catch up on. 

He doesn't ride enough to work on his balance he maybe has time to ride once every couple months. The saddle is my trainers. I don't ride western so I have no use for a western saddle but from what it looks like it fits him pretty well. I guess I wouldn't know. 

He can't wear anything tight fitting he gets sweaty and panicy he is literally claustrophobic in tight fitting clothes. He has always been like that. It has to be loose fitting so he can't wear impact prevention boxers. I've been telling him to just suck it up and sit up. He is a very upright rider when he rides. He's difficult in that sense. He's still willing to ride when he has the time though he just won't go faster than a walk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

Oh and my trainer is reading over my shoulder cracking up! This is a funny thread Im just trying to figure out how to make things more comfortable for sir stubborn. Haha

He does need to work on position and what not but his work keeps him away from having any time out to ride but once in a while
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWolters

Make him ride more


----------



## drafts4ever

It's not in his interest to do anything but hop on once in a while and go for a ride with me. That's all I want and I get it. If I were to push him to ride more it would put a strain on our relationship and I'm perfectly happy with what he does for me now. I don't go trail riding that much anyway and he either rides with me or walks the dogs while I ride along side. I just wish trotting didn't knock his man parts around. Maybe a custom cushion hmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

D4Ever - I hear you. I am the only woman in this household and the only frequent rider. I gave up trying to teach position a long time ago. The guys are out to have a good time once in a while and that's it. 

MDH doesn't have this issue because he wears tightie-whities *all the time* <sigh>. At least they're not actually white. Plus, his current horse is just barely ready for MDH to trot on her. 

Our oldest son refuses to wear supportive clothing, the youngest loves the body-hugging spandex boxers for regular wear. So, the oldest's solutions? Well, he found a way to sit that worked for him on a particular saddle. It's a very bad-western-movie-cowboy-position, but it works for him and he has held his place even when his horse spooked. At a trot, if he's riding the little mare, who is quite rough, he takes just a bit of weight off the saddle bit by putting weight into his stirrups. Ya, it's not right, but it works for the once-every-two-months ride. A canter isn't usually an issue.

If you have a choice of saddles, let him try other ones. That also makes a difference for both MDH and our son.

As much as everyone loves to tell you that he needs to have proper position, I hear you that it's not in the cards. Take what you can get! I agree.


----------



## BWolters

Ok got ya thought you guys didnt have enough time or something to ride. Get him a atv to follow you in! hahah


----------



## QOS

LOL I am laughing hysterically. I will have to tell my riding buddy cousin about this. Actually I ride alot with HER hubby and she rides with my hubby. They ride faster than me and cousin's hubby. Cousin's hubby has a nice Circle Y that he won't ride in because he says it hurts his package. :lol: I won't tell y'all what cousin said about his package - oh welll ,yeah I will.... :shock: she is a nurse and said "they're pretty much all the same don'tcha think Sue?" she asked our riding buddy who is also a nurse. This all the while we are laughing our butts off.

My hubby rides in tighty whities....boxers for sleeping so he is good to go...I imagine it is the same for us wearing a sports bra. Whatever it takes to be comfortable.

Thanks for the laughs....:lol::rofl:


----------



## bsms

"I put my trainers really comfy western saddle on Caleigh"

Take a look at saddle shape. Some western saddles are shaped like a check mark (or lopsided V). Not only does that push you against the cantle, but it means the front side is shaped to push in between your thighs - not helpful for protecting the family jewels. 

Also, while western riders don't normally talk about twist, the shape of the saddle can also affect the undercarriage. I prefer a narrow twisted English saddle or an Australian-type saddle to riding a western saddle. They normally have a wider 'sweet spot' of level saddle, and don't pry my legs so far apart.

Otherwise, has he considered a jock strap for riding? Can't say I've tried it, but it IS an athletic event...


----------



## Gidget

hahahaa...you guys are soooo funny..I am so glad I am a girl!

My husband rides..does trotting..not so much running around as he isn't comfortable with it yet. He doesn't seem to be bothered at all and he wears boxer shorts.


----------



## Snookeys

No wonder my boyfriend doesn't like riding with me anymore... :O

Guess he's just too proud to admit that there's a funk in his junk!


----------



## drafts4ever

BWolters said:


> Ok got ya thought you guys didnt have enough time or something to ride. Get him a atv to follow you in! hahah


 He has something similar. It's a honda ruckus. The trails though don't allow motor vehicles though only bikes, dogs, and horse back riders.


----------



## usandpets

It really depends on the saddle and his position. Using a seat saver may help. Have him sit back more and ride more on the pockets of his jeans. I ride with loose jeans and don't have a problem with them. I feel more pinching with tighter jeans. I also post with the trot just because I don't care for the jarring ride, not because they are getting pounded.


----------



## iridehorses

There is also a long term problem to be considered - the future of his swimmers. The more pounding he takes, the more problems he will have in the long run. Let the poor guy walk!


----------



## drafts4ever

He doesn't want to just walk though he wants to trot or canter and he can sit it he just gets smashed. He's afraid to move off the lunge line at the canter because he doesn't want to get banged around and tumble off holding himself. He's not worried about the swimmer he hates kids. Which is good for me because I don't like them either. There's a select few but my intolerance to annoying people make me a very irritable person when the little ******s go through "why" phases and talking too much.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

When I was learning to ride we men rode 'forwards', ie leaning slightly forwards, knees gripping into knee rolls with significant body weight on the stirrup bars. The male rider learned to lift up off the saddle when crunch time came.

With the modern fashion for the classical riding style, ie almost 100% of body weight in the seat of the saddle rather than partly on the stirrup bars, with minimal knee contact, and the horse kept rounded in an outline - well, it might be marginally better for the horse but it certainly doesn't help the male to protect his assets. The dressage seat which works in the flat level sandy arena won't work out on the trail for men with male appendages.

Look at the films of fox hunting and watch how the men used to ride - they mostly rode leaning slightly forwards and up off the saddle at the canter. 

On other threads you girls have asked why men no longer ride and for this reason is one of the answers. Until the male novice rider eventually learns how to cope partly by utilising the under thigh muscles when over uneven ground then riding can be painful. No amount of padded seat covers will help. 

Women can ride on the pubic bone - men can't.


----------



## SailorGriz

Good points all, Barry! And, even when lifted a bit off the saddle so nothing gets crunched, men still have the problem of banging around inside the pants--especially a problem with loose fitting pants. 

I'd never thought about this being part of why men don't ride much anymore. Having been there, done that, and having had to figure out how to ride comfortably, I can understand why many men wouldn't bother. 

Seems a shame. A world full of good looking young ladies on horses and narry a man around. What a waste! But I digress . . . . ;-)


----------



## drafts4ever

He doesn't say the swinging in the pants bothers him it's the contact with the saddle. So maybe when we go out for a ride on monday he can brace himself up a bit and we try a trot. He has strong enough thighs but mine beat his massively through experience so maybe a half point would work for him if he braced on the pomel. Caleigh is smooth and level enough for him to brace on the saddle without her jarring him loose and onto the ground. Ill put a seat saver on anyway too. If he could learn to post it would but I think I tried to teach him a long time ago but Im pretty sure it was something he gave up on


----------



## xxBarry Godden

He should have little problem at walk.

If he still has to learn to rise to the trot, then don't ask the horse to trot, go from an active walk into a slow canter.

The bigger problem is contact with the mouth, he needs to retain collection and gentle contact thru the bit, but he must not jerk the horse's mouth. That takes practice.

The place to teach him is not out on a ride - it is in a closed arena with a flat sandy surface. If when out on a trail, the horse were to bolt, then you'll never ever get your man back on the horse again.


----------



## PoohLP

Maybe he needs a training brief...


----------



## Gidget

Barry Godden said:


> The place to teach him is not out on a ride - it is in a closed arena with a flat sandy surface. If when out on a trail, the horse were to bolt, then you'll never ever get your man back on the horse again.


 
I like this ^ 

I was talking to my husband about this thread and asked him if it hurt him to sit the trot or post and he said neither.

Can you have him stand slightly in the stirrups while trotting? Oh and if you got your horse rhythm beads it might help him learn how to post. Just a thought. Hope you guys can have happy trails soon!


----------



## bsms

Compare these two saddle pictures:



















The first has a place for a man to sit, while the second...well, my daughter has a saddle just like it, and I don't like to borrow it! And it is better than some I've seen. Barrel saddles are designed for torture, if a male accidentally finds himself in one.










There is also something to be said for using a chair seat. When your thighs are in front rather than stretched to the sides, there is some added protection/support. Just IMHO.


----------



## drafts4ever

Yeah caleigh doesn't go from walk to canter... It takes a whip smack and a long open space for that. I've been working on it with her and she still speed trots a few steps before going into it. She's a Clydesdale and we have been working on collection but it's still new to her. Also with anyone other than me she is incredibly lazy. It's an effort to get her into a trot unless you are "mom". She goes into it with me and everything else like an angel. She tests all other riders. He has never cantered off the lunge line either. I'll see if he can hold himself up at a slow trot. She might be ready and willing to follow me in a slow jog. I've been working tons with her and her slow jog. Be can sit the rolling jog but not her trot and she much rather prefers an open trot than a jog. 
I'll look at the saddle and post a picture tonight. I honestly haven't seriously looked at it but it probably isn't man friendly now that I think about it. I'll also have Nordic jumper work on caleighs canter if she is up for it today.


----------



## SailorGriz

Interesting to look at the pix. I use a Black Forest treeless saddle and there is almost no rise from the cantle to the pommel. Nothing for me to get clobbered on! Which leaves me only with the issue of needing tight enough clothing to keep me in place, so to speak. 

That second saddle looks like something from a "midevil" torture chamber! I'm starting to like my treeless saddle more and more!


----------



## xxBarry Godden

This problem of crushed tackle is not confined to the novice male rider.

I have asked several knowledegable female riding instructors as to how to put a horse 'on the bit' so as to encourage the horse to take up a rounded outline. 

After many attempts to ride my mare in the modern classical style, I have decided that the only way forward is to submit myself for castration - or buy a sturdy hairy cob with a short neck which has absolutely no pretension for dressage.


----------



## bsms

Here is a quote from the Internet:

"The Chair seat can also be referred to as the Two-Point Seat. This can simply be translated into sitting on the two seat bones. The two seat bones are the two points. The Three-Point Seat composes part of the classical seat. The third point is the inferior pubic arch, i.e. the fork or crotch. The three point seat forms a triangular base for the seat. When the rider is sitting on all three points, the pelvis will gain natural support that will hold it in the correct position. Only be sitting exactly in the middle of the saddle on all three points of the base of the pelvis can a rider open his legs and mould his thighs around the horse."
The Art of Classical Riding--Achieving the Seat


Now, maybe I'm misunderstanding that...but I do NOT want my crotch to be part of my '3 points' of support - and I'm in my 50s, and don't want any more kids!

 I thought about this post as I was riding today. I had moved my feet forward a bit in the stirrup and with the stirrups one hole shorter than I otherwise would, deliberately trying to ride with the dreaded 'chair seat'. It allows the thighs to provide a bit more forward support around the crotch - not a lot, but an inch or two can help.

I don't want my thighs hanging down, molded to the horse's side. I want them slightly forward, and at a trot I put some pressure into the stirrups to help absorb some of the shock. When my horse is smooth, that is enough to let me look like I'm just sitting. As she speeds up and gets choppier, her motion tends to push me more out of the seat. So I provide a bit of forward/back motion, and the combination is 'posting', although I don't see any reason for my seat to go way above the saddle.

I'm an inexperienced rider, and don't want to lecture anyone on their seat. However, I think a 'chair seat' is common because it works for what many need to do. I'm talking inches here: the heel of my boot roughly aligned with my belly, or at least where my belly would be if I hadn't 'prospered' during the last 30 years....and from playing around with it today, I think that also provides more protection to that part of a man's anatomy. It seems like common sense to me - the more the rider's thighs hang straight down, the more exposed the crotch is to the saddle seat, and the more pounding occurs.

I'm not competent enough to give a lot of advice, but I am a male and just sitting here typing, if I drape my legs down around the corner of the chair, it makes me more vulnerable than if I move my legs forward. 
​


----------



## drafts4ever

I see what you are saying. Ok hmm I'll have him try a couple things. I forgot to take a picture of the saddle but it does look like an evil pommel. Not horrible but if he is riding on his crotch it's gonna hurt. I'll watch his position a bit and try to fix it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxBarry Godden

If a young woman wants to take her boyfriend riding, then find him a western saddle or an Australian working saddle with a flat seat and deep knee rolls. Adjust his stirrup leathers so that he can stand in the stirrups and leave at least an inch between him and the saddle.
Use an English bridle set with buckled reins and preferably a gentle snaffle bit.

You'll need a quiet docile broad backed cold blooded horse over which you will have some control by voice from the back of your own horse. Take along a friend along but there should be no more than three of you.

Avoid trotting, - or tell the boyfriend to stand in the stirrups - preferably teach the horse to lope. 
Tell him to hold the reins loose and show him how to neck rein. (Otherwise he'll jerk the horse's mouth)
Tell him to wrap his legs around the horse.
At canter tell him to lift up and lean forwards so his weight is over the horse's centre of gravity.
Tell him to follow you at all times - don't allow his horse to come alongside.
Fit him with a riding hat and, if you have one, a broad elasticated belt support.
Find him a set of gloves.
Look for a a set of English tight stretch breeches - jeans have the seams in the wrong place.

Sort out the route for the ride ie no roads, no traffic, no barking dogs.
Don't worry about his riding style and don't nag.
Don't lose your cool, or shout or show concern in your voice.
Keep telling him he is doing fine even if he looks like a sack of potatoes.

Remember he won't be able to tolerate more than an hour in the saddle.
He hasn't got the necessary muscles, his butt will be soft, as will the underside of his thighs. He'll grip with his knees until they are sore and he will be as tense as a drum. His lower back will ache and for a few minutes after he has got off after the ride he won't be able to stand up straight.

There's a fair chance that the horse will decide to throw him off - or, if it has draft horse blood, of refusing to go forwards but don't give him a whip.
Don't assume that a horse which is docile for you will be docile for him

He'll either love it or hate it and you'll know within half an hour.

If he hates it, he'll be looking out for a girl friend who rides motor bikes.


----------



## Missdv

Just wanted to add that my husband rides, has his own horse and loves to trot, canter and has no problem. He does wear the stretchy briefs but wears baggy jeans. He sits back, ( my friend says he has a natural seat, probably from years of motocycle riding) I got him a new saddle, well padded and a nice flat seat, it was supposedly made for a woman, but the ones I saw made for men didn't look comfy for a man, went up in front I wouldn't sit in it. We have arabs and they love to move and he says he hasn't got a problem, especially since he learned to sit back into the saddle especially at a trot, he does post some(working on it anyways) but usually can sit a trot. He loves to canter even though he's still not sure of himself (riding a year) but no pain unless she scares and twists. Maybe he needs to relax back into the saddle and not sit so forward or upright, I was taught to roll back as I sit, just a suggestion.


----------



## Painted Horse

1st off make sure the saddle fits him. If he needs a 16" western saddle, don't squeeze him into a 14.5" saddle.

His problem is not the saddle padding. It's landing ontop and putting his body weight on them. So he needs to learn to control his bouncing. And he may occassionally just have to slip a hand down there and rearainge the parking.

I'm almost 60. Have ridden for years. I've done many endurance rides where I was in the saddle at a trot all day. I don't wear anything special for clothing. Everyday blue jeans and various underwear depending on the season. My wife doesn't ride, So I'm always finding male friends to go with me. ( my wife frowns on me taking other ladies with me) And they have worn a wide assortment of clothing, from riding tights to shorts. They ride in all kinds of western and english saddles And they have all been comfortable in their respective gear.

I believe he needs to learn how to carry himself at a trot. How not to bounce. He should learn where to park his package when he gets in the saddle so it doesn't become weight bearing as he rides.

Maybe he shouldn't dress so warm, lighter clothing so that he gets a chill and experiences some shrinkage.


----------



## SailorGriz

Perhaps dumping a bucket of ice water in his lap before riding would help with the shrinkage and make life more comfortable in the saddle? ROFLMAO

Otherwise, I'm learning a lot of good stuff from this thread. I'll try rolling back in the saddle a bit more, using my thighs more, finding a smoother sitting position, putting more weight on the stirrups. All in addition to appropriate garments for proper support.

My Mrs. had done a bit of dressage and she thinks I need to sit exactly opposite of what most of the gents here are recommending. Silly girl. Not her fault though, I guess, considering. 

Now I need to get out and saddle up and go for a ride!


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Sailor G
Your Mrs thinks like a lot of lady riders who think they know best but they don't have a man's problems do they. As I wrote earlier look up the old hunting prints - that's the way to do it.
A man has to take the shocks of trotting, landing and moving over uneven ground by flexing, the toes, the ankles, the knees and the hips, so the ball of the foot must be flat on the stirrup bar. T To develop the muscles of those joints try stepping up and down a flight of stairs on the balls of the feet.
Also regularly stretch the hamstrings and the calf muscles to keep them pliable.


----------



## drafts4ever

So the dead broke voice command trail horse won't be in the cards until late next year if not the next. I do plan on getting one for all my not so horse savvy friends to ride. For now he will be riding caleigh and since he doesn't get out much to ride learning a position that is comfortable for him will take some time. For now we will stick to a walk and if he decides to bump up to a trot I'll just try not to laugh and say I told you so. 

Now like I said before he will not cannot wear tight fitting restricting clothes. He would crawl out of his skin and have a panic attack. He can't even have the bed sheet tucked in on his side because he feels too restricted. Socks he is fine with which reminds meninneed to buy him a thick thick pair of boot socks for the cold months. His toes froze on Monday when he was at the barn. 
If it doesn't snow this weekend we are going on a trail ride on Monday. He knows emergency stops and what not so he isn't afraid of caleigh taking off on him which is good. We will stick to a walk unless he decides differently. Thank you! This has all been very helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmy

tell him to throw them over his shoulder,into a pack pack ,,no pain then


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Now Drafts4E, I am feeling kind of protective for this guy of yours.
You take it easy with him because, we fellas want to see him enjoy this trail ride on Monday. 

You are in charge - I'd like to think he will have a smile on his face when he gets back to the barn. Have a word with Caleigh and tell her to be a good girl.

B G


----------



## trailhorserider

bsms said:


> Compare these two saddle pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first has a place for a man to sit, while the second...well, my daughter has a saddle just like it, and I don't like to borrow it! And it is better than some I've seen. Barrel saddles are designed for torture, if a male accidentally finds himself in one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also something to be said for using a chair seat. When your thighs are in front rather than stretched to the sides, there is some added protection/support. Just IMHO.


You know what's funny? I'm a woman, and much prefer the seat of the first saddle! I HATE saddles with a steep rise in the seat. Maybe it's because I am overweight or something (because I do weigh about 200 lbs.) But any saddle with a rise like the second two is uncomfortable for me.

I have always wondered, since a bareback horse has a comfortable shape, why can't a saddle just follow the natural shape of the horse's back? Why do they have to do weird things to the seat, sit you in a unnatural position, and create pressure points? 

So even as a woman, I look for a seat like the first one. Actually, my actual trail saddle has almost the same seat and I can do 5+ hour rides in it comfortably. 

I do sit in an almost 3-point, dressage type position though, with my legs nearly straight down, with little weight in my stirrups and some pressure on my crotch. So I guess in that aspect men and women will always differ! 

You know, there have been other threads about mens' vs. womens' riding positions, and the difference has always come down to the shape of the pelvis. Well, maybe some non-skeletal anatomy makes a difference in how we ride as well!


----------



## mliponoga

I used to have the same problem, but honestly as my riding advanced I no longer have the issue at all. It's just a matter of learning to balance and have the proper position.


----------



## SailorGriz

TrailHorseRider, you CAN get a saddle that is pretty close to the natural shape of a horses back. I'm just not sure you can do it with a tree in the saddle. Kind of seems like they put a tree in there to mess up the shape! OK, I'm kidding. But my treeless saddle shape is very close to the natural shap of Mr. Big's back. 

I find it very comfortable but I nothing to compare it to so I'm not a good judge.


----------



## spence

frankly, he NEEDS to suck it up just a TAD and wear some boxer briefs. 

when i started riding it was regular baggy boxers and levis. after a time i transitioned to commando and levis, which was actually BETTER. however, i eventually got smart and got some boxer briefs and man, they are so much better. wranglers were the next best decision, but they are tight, especially for a hefty feller like me. 

having the right saddle and a horse that's nice to ride also help. my first saddle is an old heiser saddle. it's comfortable but a LONG time in it can make for an achy butt. i've still got it but it needs refurbished and is too wide for my QH gelding. i've since switched to a roping saddle that just sucks me into it. i doubt there's much out there with that saddle i couldn't stay on.


----------



## CelticAngel

Actually, I think the thing I'm more impressed with in this post is that the guys finally came out of the woodwork! =-) I was beginning to think that there were only girls here. So....lesson learned....you want the guys to post more, talk about....ummmm...'the boys'.


----------



## bsms

trailhorserider said:


> You know what's funny? I'm a woman, and much prefer the seat of the first saddle! I HATE saddles with a steep rise in the seat...So even as a woman, I look for a seat like the first one. Actually, my actual trail saddle has almost the same seat and I can do 5+ hour rides in it comfortably...


I like the looks of your saddle. Unfortunately, they are getting rarer - at least, when I was shopping for a saddle in Nov-Dec, I wasn't seeing many like it. I'm guessing people buy saddles based on a 2 minute sit in a tack store instead of thinking about how it will feel after 3-4 hours. Either that, or the target sales are to 14 year old girls who weigh 80 lbs...

I finally bought an Australian saddle. A large sweet spot that allows a little movement, poleys to prevent too much movement, and a style of equitation that accepts a chair seat instead of expecting us all to look like graduates of the Vienna Riding School...I respect their skill, but this is SOOOO not me:










If I went to get on my mare with a switch like that, she'd tell me where to go and then do her best to send me there! And IAW the topic of this thread, I hope that guy's saddle has a hole drilled in it...although the guy in the back seems to be developing a chair seat.


----------



## drafts4ever

*frankly, he NEEDS to suck it up just a TAD and wear some boxer briefs. 
* NO. not an option at all. He is claustrophobic and tight clothing exacerbates it. He can't even have the top sheet tucked in on the bed on his side because it makes him feel trapped. There is NO sucking it up. It's either loose fitting or he has a panic attack, forgets to breathe, his blood pressure goes through the roof and if he stays in that situation he passes out. I would prefer a live and well boyfriend on the back of a horse instead of one slumped over the saddle because I forced him into a pair of tight pants. He can't do it. His mother says he has always been this way.


----------



## drafts4ever

CelticAngel said:


> Actually, I think the thing I'm more impressed with in this post is that the guys finally came out of the woodwork! =-) I was beginning to think that there were only girls here. So....lesson learned....you want the guys to post more, talk about....ummmm...'the boys'.


haha!!! so true!


----------



## drafts4ever

Barry Godden said:


> Now Drafts4E, I am feeling kind of protective for this guy of yours.
> You take it easy with him because, we fellas want to see him enjoy this trail ride on Monday.
> 
> You are in charge - I'd like to think he will have a smile on his face when he gets back to the barn. Have a word with Caleigh and tell her to be a good girl.
> 
> B G


Well with fingers crossed we will still be going on Monday. Weather report says snow and if it does snow we'll take the horses around the property or something instead since I'm not hauling in snow. 

I hope it doesn't snow because tomorrow I'm supposed to be taking sammy to his new home and next weekend I have a horse show. So this week is not welcome for snow. Plus I really want to take him on a ride on Monday. 

I will take care of him and I'll give Caleigh a talk before he gets on.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

You will notice the cut of the saddle in the magnificent photo of the Spanish Riding school. In the displays the riders use this traditional Spanish saddle - and I suspect that it is from this design that the modern treeless saddle has been copied. The impressive Spanish display saddle is hand made in SPain to fit horse and rider. The horses are always highly bred, very carefully selected Andalusian stallions - and it is rare indeed that one is allowed to be exported from Spain.

There are very few women in the Spanish Riding School of Equestrian Art in Jerez, Spain. It is tradition for the riders to be male.

The Spanish Riding School in Vienna uses Slovenian horses - the Lippizaner
and the riders are mainly Austrian but the displays for the tourists are very similar. The techniques are after all the same.


----------



## WalkerLady

churumbeque said:


> I always wondered why they sell funny card with women's saggy boobs but not a man's saggy ahem's. Seems women always get made fun of but not men. Must be men working at halmark


:lol: No, I'm giggling a lot too, but this one sent me into hysterics!

My DH suggested that maybe his saddle is raised in the front and is pushing his ahems somewhere they don't belong. He rides a flat western saddle in briefs and has never had a problem.


----------



## bsms

WalkerLady said:


> ...He rides a flat western saddle in briefs and has never had a problem.


I'm impressed! I always wear jeans, myself, and shirt and boots...


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

Maybe men should be the ones riding side-saddle?? I will never be able to watch those old westerns in quite the same way. The choppy way the horses would come barreling down out of a canyon or jumping over tumbleweeds. I use to just feel sorry for the horses.


----------



## SailorGriz

In the old westerns I've always wondered about the horses that stand under the 2nd floor balcony and the cowboy is escaping from a ladies husband or whoever and runs down the balcony, vaults over the railing, and lands smack dab in the middle of the saddle. OUCH on the poor horse's back!

Now, what I wonder, is what kind of fool horse wouldn't figure out that by taking about 1/2 step backwards it'd be the cowboy saying OUCH! not the horse?

Ain't no kind of suspension underwear that'd save a guy from that there saddle horn!


----------



## drafts4ever

Youch! I never thought of that but owww!

We didn't make our trail ride today. It snowed and even when it stopped I didn't want to risk the roads. He said he will go next time when the weather cooperates. 

Luckily though the forecast says rain instead of snow for this weekend so I think I can still make it to the show and then the Monday after he said he will check his schedule and go riding.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Griz, a stuntman friend of mine who doubled for Hoss in the Bonanza series, tells me that such jumps are performed by stuntmen who are all strapped up
around the crutch, sometimes with a variation on a boxer's 'box'. The thighs are also protected with padding
The saddles are carefully selected and prepared
The horses chosen are stunt trained horses - a breed apart.

Then the stuntman performs the jump and gets paid a lot of money for a few seconds work.

In real life, the villain gets caught and hung.


----------



## SailorGriz

I wondered how they did that, Barry. Thanks for the explaination! But, just once, I'd like to see the outtake where the horse steps back! OK, maybe not, but it DOES give one an interesting mental picture of a cowboy wishing he'd been caught and hanged instead of jumping off the balcony!


----------



## WalkerLady

bsms said:


> I'm impressed! I always wear jeans, myself, and shirt and boots...


:lol: :lol: Yeah, wouldn't THAT be one for the "Odd Trail Experiences" thread!


----------

